# ?v?



## FishingGuy23 (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey Guys,

Has anyone fished the V this week or last week?? Just wondered if its fishable today? Thanks and Good Luck!!:B


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

Guage says 600cfs and rising. It usually fishes good under 200 cfs.

Link:

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv/?site_no=04199500&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I just crossed it through mill hollow, and it was muddy an going up.


----------



## xtrema (May 31, 2007)

Dont waste your time. Tried it today. Fast and dirty. going to get worse too. It will take a good while until its fishable again.


----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

get your kayak and do some trolling down the rapids.


----------



## FishingGuy23 (Dec 28, 2007)

Do you guys think the V will be fishable by spring break or on spring break??


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Heavy rain in the forecast middle of next week so doubt it will fish for another 2 weeks


----------



## FishingGuy23 (Dec 28, 2007)

Mepps3 said:


> Heavy rain in the forecast middle of next week so doubt it will fish for another 2 weeks



Okay thanks for The help!! This has been a bad steelhead fishing season from the weather. Thanks again!

FishingGuy23


----------



## JumpinJackBass (Nov 13, 2007)

that river is blown...no fishing for a while it is in my backyard and i am hoping she dont flood me out!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

this has got to be the worst winter ever for fishing! well I don't kno that for sure but I hope it was because I never paid attention any other year cause I never fished winters.... no days ever for a fly rod hardly! when it gets good it rains again or snows or melts or whatever and what do ya know. muddy high water!!!! I am fiending to fish a nice slow clear vermilion river again...... ain't had a bite since november.....


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Fishaholic69 said:


> this has got to be the worst winter ever for fishing! well I don't kno that for sure but I hope it was because I never paid attention any other year cause I never fished winters.... no days ever for a fly rod hardly! when it gets good it rains again or snows or melts or whatever and what do ya know. muddy high water!!!! I am fiending to fish a nice slow clear vermilion river again...... ain't had a bite since november.....


You need to find another river as you are missing out big time.


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

Mepps3 said:


> You need to find another river as you are missing out big time.


Absolutely! As much as I love fishing the Vermilion, I don't limit myself to only fishing that river. The V is my favorite steelie river but, as you all have mentioned it has not been fishable much this winter. I have spent a lot of time on the Rocky this winter since it does not ice up as easily as the V and the Rocky is fast to clear after a blowout. I personally can't stand to go much longer than a week without wetting a line, so when I get the itch I have to find someplace fishable, even if its not my favorite water/spot.

John


----------



## JumpinJackBass (Nov 13, 2007)

I have to agree. You MUST go someplace to fish. The V is not the only source of water here. Some areas have maybe one river and we have a lake and hundreds of tributaries that are ALWAYS fishable. There is no excuse to not fish all winter around here. I'm sure you have a map of the area they are on this site a million times. Follow the weather reports and flow charts and choose a suitable spot there are thousands.


----------

